# Another Modified Majestic, Casein and Lucite



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Okay, so Jonathon (Brooks803) has some pretty amazing turns where he modified the crystal in the clip of the Majestic and I just HAD to give it a try.  Let me just say...it's not for the faint or weak hearted.  Turning a crystal replacement is fun, but that thing is so small:bulgy-eyes:

So here it is...an Alt Casein with Scarlet Rose Lucite accent rings, caps, and crystal.  All material from exotics!







:usflag:

Enjoy


----------



## wizard (May 3, 2011)

It's not nice to mutilate Majestic pens:wink:. Tim, The only word that describes that pen is STUNNING!!!. Beautiful contrast of materials. I would love to see this on the front page! Thanks so much for showing! Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Doc...After turning that crystral I don't think I have it in me to modify another Majestic like this.  I'll leave it to the pros like Jonathon, ha ha ha!


----------



## woodgraver (May 3, 2011)

Tim, that is a beautiful pen, very regal looking...fiitting of a King or maybe a Prince 

Jim


----------



## Penl8the (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant, absolutely brilliant.  I like it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## philb (May 3, 2011)

Great pen!

Almost makes it look like a kitless pen with all the extra Red Lucite parts!

PHIL


----------



## G1Pens (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. The color combo is perfect. Very elegant.


----------



## Whaler (May 3, 2011)

Awesome, your effort was well worth it.


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Just goes to show that we can ALL be inspired by other members here.  "Thanks Jonathon"


----------



## PenPal (May 3, 2011)

Tim,

Love this pen and your treatment of the design is controlled and a result of a lot of careful work. The lines are subdued, graceful .

Individual pens are your signature its a ripper.

Having recently witnessed the Royal Wedding celebrations by relayed pictures I assure you any pen involved in the signing there would pale alongside yours this new pen in every way.

Stamp of excellence friend.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2011)

Wow...and you're calling me the pro here? HA! This is awesome! That clip peice is perfectly turned! I bet you were holding your breathe the entire time too! White with Red accents is one of my fav color combos. A very striking peice! Great work Tim.


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Partner...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2011)

BRAVO!​


----------



## philkessling (May 3, 2011)

How did you turn the red trim rings? The pen looks great.


----------



## Lenny (May 3, 2011)

Wow!  

Just the right amount of accent with the lucite to make that Alt. Casein really "pop"!


----------



## workinforwood (May 3, 2011)

That is sweet..first thing that came to my mind too..a pen fit for a prince!


----------



## scotian12 (May 3, 2011)

Tim....That is a real show stopper. The casein is beautiful material to work with. Great work on the bands again.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

philkessling said:


> How did you turn the red trim rings? The pen looks great.


 

You just have to take the kit apart and remove the accent bands.  Once that is done you simply turn some accents, drill them out and fit them to the kit.  It's kind of a pain in the butt, however, it's worth the effort.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 3, 2011)

Tim, this is "understated" elegance that you have created. Dropping the overly ornate trim rings and your other modifications make your latest creation a true work of art. Wonderful pen wrting instruments that you have on your hands.


----------



## thewishman (May 3, 2011)

That is REALLY beautiful!!!! Great color combination and perfectly executed. 

Love your upgrades!


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Wow...thanks everyone for the amazing feedback.  I had no idea this pen would be welcomed like this.  Truth is, I was just doing something that Jonathon did with a bit of a twist.  All I can say is "Thank You"!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 3, 2011)

yup, you have some really nice pens coming out of your little pen factory in Germany :O) and this one is no exception. Very Very nice. Love the way it looks.


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Pretty soon it will be my little shop in VA.  I have one pen left in me before we pack everything up for the movers next week.  It will be segmented and use HRB.  I'll post the sketches with it when it's finished.

Thanks for the Kind words by the way.  Just having fun and seeing what can be done.


----------



## Jim15 (May 3, 2011)

Tim the pen is beyond awesome. Your modifications are great.


----------



## jcoelho (May 3, 2011)

Love it! It's a beautiful pen, the materials really go hand in hand with the plating.


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

EVERYONE...Thank you!  I guess this could work with just about any color to accent the Alt Casein.  Just a stroke of luck that I had the lucite.  The butterscotch one might look good as well...?  Who knows


----------



## skiprat (May 3, 2011)

That pen is pretty damned cool !! It looks like it's 'supossed' to look like that!!:biggrin:

I'm not sure that the Butterscotch would give enough contrast. I think any of the dark colours. 
Dawn used (?) to have a dark Ruby Red, Emerald Green and a similar dark blue one which I think would work perfectly. 

Very nice:wink:


----------



## mrrichieboy (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.---Rich


----------



## chriselle (May 3, 2011)

Tim, I don't comment as much as I should on the great pens I see in the SOYP's......

But I have to say....DAMN..That is a beautiful pen you've made.:good: As Skippy said....I just looks "right".


----------



## johncrane (May 4, 2011)

Excellent pen and work Tim! the colors look really good together.


----------



## boxxmaker (May 4, 2011)

WOW,nothin to say ,but AWESOME


----------



## wiset1 (May 4, 2011)

Again, I truly appreciate all the amazing feedback and I hope this inspires others to take apart the majestic kits and try new ideas.  Thank you to all those who continue to inspire my work!

Best wishes


----------



## Dan_F (May 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed!!!

Dan


----------



## simomatra (May 4, 2011)

Awesome pen Tim, that is a real cracker, well done


----------



## mrburls (May 4, 2011)

Very sharp looking. Like the color combination and your workmanship. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wiset1 (May 4, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback, Thank you.  Anyone can do this really...just take apart the kits and turn your own accents...it's pretty easy once you get the kit apart.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 4, 2011)

Great combination of colours and modifications


----------



## bluwolf (May 4, 2011)

Very nicely executed. Man, that casein is striking when it's set off properly. Well done.

Mike


----------



## boxxmaker (May 4, 2011)

Question,is there a tutorial somewhere on how this is done ?


----------



## wiset1 (May 4, 2011)

Not as far as I know for the Majestic.  I started a thread ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79148 ) asking if anyone knew about taking the Majestic line apart and while I got feedback there was no good answer other than pushing the bands down against the ring to remove it.  By doing this you destroy the decorative band so I would advise NOT using the 22kt gold version!  I used a flathead screwdriver and a hammer to pound the bands down...NOT a pretty site but it works until someone comes up with a jig for this like they did for the Statesman.

Not the answer you were looking for, but at some point it will be posted in the library.


----------



## MartinPens (May 4, 2011)

Dang!  What a great pen.  If envy is a sin, I'm need of confession.  I gotta learn to do this. I have two majestic kits and now I'm going to have to start taking one apart and try something like this. Now, see what you've gotten me into?!!!

I've heard that material cracks easily, so well done.

If you need me to hang on to that pen so it doesn't get lost in the move, : ) I promise to send it back to you after you get settled in VA!  

Thanks for sharing it.

Regards,

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (May 4, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Dang! What a great pen. If envy is a sin, I'm need of confession. I gotta learn to do this. I have two majestic kits and now I'm going to have to start taking one apart and try something like this. Now, see what you've gotten me into?!!!
> 
> I've heard that material cracks easily, so well done.
> 
> ...


 

Funny Martin, if my wife didn't already grab the thing up I would gladly send it to you for safe keeping! :biggrin:

Also, Casein tends to crack, but this is the Alt Casein from exotics and it's a basic resin so you turn it the same way. The only issue I've had with it on the larger kits like a Majestic is the white areas. If you buy an Alt Casein Rod you'll see the sweet looking lines, but there are obvious flat areas that are difficult to turn past with the larger kits. If you use a Majestic Jr you can turn past these areas and have a pen that has a uniform look to the lines in the Casein.

As far as taking apart the Majestic...DO IT!!! With your crazy skills I know you could do something amazing!

Best wishes


----------



## RMckin5324 (May 4, 2011)

Wow............thats all I can say...Wow..........


----------



## Katsin (May 4, 2011)

Great looking, sophisticated pen.


----------



## jasontg99 (May 4, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Pretty soon it will be my little shop in VA. I have one pen left in me before we pack everything up for the movers next week. It will be segmented and use HRB. I'll post the sketches with it when it's finished.
> 
> Thanks for the Kind words by the way. Just having fun and seeing what can be done.


 
Tim,

    That is a gorgeous pen!  Where will you be in VA?

Jason


----------



## wiset1 (May 5, 2011)

I'll live around the Ft Belvoir area while working in DC.  I hope to be able to at least have a room for my hobby or a garage to work out of.  Not sure what Uncle Sam will offer me by way of housing once I get there, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.  Perhaps I'll be able to attend some shows and meet other turners.  Who knows...


----------



## EricJS (May 5, 2011)

Incredible combination - excellent job! Try a few more like this, you're on to something!


----------



## MartinPens (May 7, 2011)

Got out my Majestic kit today to start disassembling. How in the world..... this is going to be hard work - and expensive if I goof it up.  I think it is definitely time for a jig - I also have a terrible time disassembling the Zen cap.  
AND..... I had a great thought on how to do it!  So I'll keep you posted.

Martin


----------



## ed4copies (May 7, 2011)

Hey Tim!!

Dawn and I would like permission to post your photo in the Customer Gallery at Exotics, please.  We are just revamping this section, we hope to make a kind of "Wow" section, this would be a great start.

Let us know, either here or privately, please!!

Thanks,

Ed & Dawn


----------



## wiset1 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for asking Ed, feel free to use the image as you see fit.

My shop got packed up today so it will be a couple months before I get to turn another pen.  Kind of sad about that , but hey...Uncle Sam tells me it's time to move and we move.

Best wishes


----------



## wiset1 (May 7, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Got out my Majestic kit today to start disassembling. How in the world..... this is going to be hard work - and expensive if I goof it up. I think it is definitely time for a jig - I also have a terrible time disassembling the Zen cap.
> AND..... I had a great thought on how to do it! So I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Martin


 
Just take your time and try not to hit the Rhodium parts.  A jig WOULD make things easier in the long run or we could just ask the company to send the kit in parts instead of together.  Might have better luck with a jig:biggrin:  Best wishes Martin


----------



## ed4copies (May 7, 2011)

Good luck on your move and welcome back to the USA!!!!

(Your shipping will be faster!!)  Thanks for the pic and look for it in the next couple days on the "Customer" gallery.


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 7, 2011)

WOW - Super Sweet,
I have replaced crystals and finials before - I really like the band replacement!
Nice pen!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 7, 2011)

Tim that is absolutely stunning! Very well done indeed! thanks for sharing


----------



## glen r (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  I just love the comment "It's easy once you get the kit apart".


----------



## wiset1 (May 8, 2011)

glen r said:


> Beautiful pen. I just love the comment "It's easy once you get the kit apart".


 

Well...it is, ha ha ha :biggrin:

Truly a pain in the butt to remove everything, but well worth the effort after it's done.

Best wishes


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 8, 2011)

I wish I could make thos cool looking vert lines....
do you have to spen a bunch of money on a beal wizard to get those looks?


----------



## wiset1 (May 8, 2011)

MUCH easier than that!  Simply go to http://www.exoticblanks.com/ and click on the "New Arrivals" link on the top left of the page.  From here you will see a material called "Alt Casein Rod."  That's the material!  Pretty easy material to turn and looks great at just under $7 as you can see.

Hope that helps

Best wishes


----------



## JBCustomPens (May 8, 2011)

Can you show a picture of it together? Great looking pen btw! :biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (May 8, 2011)

You don't really need any more praise for that one to get the point it is a great pen, but I can not not join in.  That is a spectacular pen!  Really one to get the juices flowing.  Congratulations!

 I have always liked the look of casein. In fact the last pen I made for a wedding pen was casein, but I think that alt. casein is actually prettier.  looks like the lines are more pronounced.


----------



## furini (May 8, 2011)

A fantastic pen.  Really inspiring. Looking forward to seeing your next one when your shop gets set up again.


----------



## wiset1 (May 8, 2011)

Here's an image of the pen with the cap on.  I should have posted it with the initial posting, but I didn't care for the image since it didn't show the end cap accents and made it look rather simple.







Enjoy


----------



## Woodlvr (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pen Tim. Great work. You are very talented keep up the good work.


----------



## wiset1 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so very much Mike

Best wishes


----------

